# 67 GTO Washer squirter pictures



## mulhaney (Oct 10, 2019)

Can someone send me some pic of how the and where the squirters mount on the car. I would also like to see some hose routing 

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Off my '66, same as '67...


----------



## mulhaney (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## bwsantana (Jul 27, 2018)

Jim,
I'm across the lake from you. I have a 1967 GTO in my hangar at Leisurewood. Give me a call if you like. 907.223.9459
Barry


----------

